# Applet soll Textdatei von fremdem Server öffnen



## stefan2495 (25. Okt 2010)

Hi,

Ich möchte gerne ein Java-Applet schreiben, welches eine Textdatei von einem fremden Server (also von einem anderen Server als der, auf dem das Applet gespeichert ist) öffnet und einließt, den Inhalt verarbeitet und dann ausgibt im Applet/Browser-Fenster. Der Lesezugriff auf diese Textdatei ist natürlich gegeben.

Mein Rechercheergebnisse haben ergeben, dass sowas angeblich garnicht geht, d.h. dass es prinzipiell nicht möglich ist. Da ich das nicht so recht glauben kann wollte ich mal hier nachfragen, was eure Kenntnis diesbezüglich ist.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Okt 2010)

Doch, das geht. Allerdings muss das Applet dafür signiert werden.
Siehe dazu auch FAQ.


----------



## stefan2495 (26. Okt 2010)

OK, das mit dem Signieren eines Applets wäre in meinem Fall wohl zu viel Aufwand denn im Prinzip geht es ja nur um etwas ganz Einfaches.

Aber wie kann Ich denn eine solche Textdatei außerdem noch einlesen, wenn ich kein PHP zur Verfügung habe und mit ASP nicht arbeiten _will_. Mit Javascript geht sowas auch nicht, Flash und Silverlight wären wiederum zu aufwendig...

Ist euch da noch irgendeine Möglichkeit bekannt, außer Java?


----------



## homer65 (26. Okt 2010)

Es kann aber doch der Server auf dem das Applet gespeichert ist die Textdatei einlesen und dann an das Applet weitergeben.
Dann bräuchte das Applet nicht signiert zu werden.
Aber ehrlich, soviel Aufwand ist das signieren nicht.
Die Kommunikation mit dem fremden Server scheint mir da doch aufwändiger zu sein.
Gruß Christian


----------



## stefan2495 (26. Okt 2010)

Es ist so dass diese ominöse Textdatei eben auf einem fremden Server liegt auf den Ich keinerlei Zugriff habe (außer Lesezugriff für diese Textdatei). Mein Applet läuft auf einem anderen Server.

Aber OK, wenn das Signieren eines Applets für einen Anfänger wie mich theoretisch innerhalb von einer Stunde machbar ist dann würde ich das in Erwägung ziehen. Oder wie lange braucht man dafür, wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat?


----------



## homer65 (26. Okt 2010)

Wielange du für das signieren brauchst hängt natürlich von dir ab. Und ob du dabei auf irgentwelche Schwierigkeiten stößt.
Wenn alles glatt läuft, dann kann man das durchaus in einer Stunde schaffen. Aber man weiß eben nicht, ob alles glatt läuft.
Du könntest ja einfach mal ne Stunde investieren ...
Was genau meinst du eigentlich mit "Lesezugriff für diese Textdatei". Da ist mir nicht klar wie das funktionieren soll.


----------



## stefan2495 (26. Okt 2010)

OK, das mit dem Signieren des Applets werde ich dann mal versuchen...

Mit "Lesezugriff für diese Textdatei" meine ich, dass es eine URL gibt die z.B. so aussehen kann:


```
http://www.server1.de/test/file.txt
```

Und diese (öffentlich zugängliche) Datei (file.txt) will ich mit meinem Applet lesen, wobei mein Applet aber nicht auf server1.de liegt sondern z.B. auf server2.de...


----------



## a0027301 (27. Okt 2010)

Wenn es eine über HTTP zugänglich Datei ist sollte 

URLConnection (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)

funktionieren


----------



## ARadauer (27. Okt 2010)

> Mit Javascript geht sowas auch nicht,


na klar! wenn die Datei über http verfügbar ist, kann man das mit allem lesen..

in simples jquery load würde reichen...

java servlet, java applet, flash, php, silverlight, javascript... das müsste alles klappen... nur richtig muss mans machen... zeig mal deinen code..


----------

